# Introducing - Titanic X inspired by wreck seeker



## ovdwatches (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello All,

We would like to introduce our microbrand - OVD. I'm the co-founder, Ricky, who is responsible for design and watch product development.

We were starting to work for our first watch from a few years ago. To keep the watch with always eye-catching, is our aim of this microbrand.

Therefore, we would like to introduce our new project and have launched on Kickstarter (http://fbads.e.fnd.to/titanicx)

This dive watch is inspired by a wreck seeker which undertake an important mission to explore the wreck of the Titanic.

We would really appreciate to have your comments & thoughts on this page.

Thank you,

Ricky

*We have started on this project for over 6 months. Even the process of desing, engineering, photography and 3D animation.*

*We have made all of thous by our teammates . *



*The watch has a harmonious design featuring a rotor inspired by the rusty anchor of a shipwreck and symbolizing the passing of time in which the Titanic has been eroded by the sea.*



*The feature buckle comes with a satin finish along with a leather case with an engraved logo. The inspiration for the selection of these materials and designs is drawn from the seat belt of the vessel.*



*It is surely worth your while to peer through the mineral window in the case back, which is held securely in place by six screws. Seen from the rear, this solid case back is inspired by the porthole of the ship.*



*The whole collection with 5 color combinations*



We really need your comments on this design.

Thank you for your watching.

Ricky


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The hands need to be longer, and the outer and inner minute markers could probably do with being aligned. The X also looks sneakily similar to that found on a Seiko diver.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't like all the dates showing nor having inner and outer minute markers (even if they did line up) as it just gives the dial a very cluttered look.

What movements will you using and what price point are you aiming for?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Btw, is the 3800m thing the WR, or just the depth of the titanic? I'm guessing the latter given the coordinates, but it comes across as presenting something it is not. Most watches have something like that on the dial because it relates to the watches capabilities.

And how can it be a solid case back if it has a display window? Just seems like lots if spurious links. A watch should be able to stand on its own for what it is, a watch, not rely on gimmick marketing.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I quite like it. Perhaps a red, translucent disc over the date wheel (excepting the current date) to give the date some focus? An inner rotating bezel with numbers would be nice as it'll make it a bit more useful.

The rusty anchor is a great idea, but more Titanic-ness on the dial would be good. How about a white star as a logo instead of an 'X' which doesn't really mean anything? Or an iceberg logo? Something to connect it to the ship. You could make the dial black at the top and dark red at the bottom - to emulate the plimsoll mark.

It's a good place to start, but needs a little bit of an imagination boost!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:sign_wtf: Where to begin. The exposed date wheel looks like boys wearing their underwear with the waist band exposed. The hour hand is a bit stumpy. The "X" is clearly borrowed from Seiko (accidentally, or otherwise). I don't know what to think of the rotor. The double chapter rings look like "busy" for its own sake.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I know it's essentially redesigning the watch, but could the dial or handset emulate an early 1900s shipping dial? Again, something to connect it to the ship.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it. It's something new and (more or less) original. Some effort was put into this.

What I don't like is the way the movement looks with the "weathered" rotor. Would have been nice if you could give the visible side of the movement some finishing.

Would have been nice if the whole watch actually had an antique look... :biggrin:

Still looks nice if you ask me.

I would have changed the fonts and style of the dial, chapter ring and hands to have a neo-retro look though.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The bronze case works better, black on white would be a better dial choice though for the era and the case.


----------



## ovdwatches (Feb 24, 2018)

richy176 said:


> I don't like all the dates showing nor having inner and outer minute markers (even if they did line up) as it just gives the dial a very cluttered look.
> 
> What movements will you using and what price point are you aiming for?


 Hi Richy , It's used by Miyota 8215 and the unique rotor was re-assembly especially.

The Kickstarter special costs approx. US$228 now.



hughlle said:


> Btw, is the 3800m thing the WR, or just the depth of the titanic? I'm guessing the latter given the coordinates, but it comes across as presenting something it is not. Most watches have something like that on the dial because it relates to the watches capabilities.
> 
> And how can it be a solid case back if it has a display window? Just seems like lots if spurious links. A watch should be able to stand on its own for what it is, a watch, not rely on gimmick marketing.


 Many thanks for your great comment. That's right. 3800m is lthe depth of the Titanic. All of our projects on Kickstarter, we would really want to make something out of the exisitng market. Just try to have everything with a bit difference. We would keep going to approve it!!


----------



## ovdwatches (Feb 24, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> I quite like it. Perhaps a red, translucent disc over the date wheel (excepting the current date) to give the date some focus? An inner rotating bezel with numbers would be nice as it'll make it a bit more useful.
> 
> The rusty anchor is a great idea, but more Titanic-ness on the dial would be good. How about a white star as a logo instead of an 'X' which doesn't really mean anything? Or an iceberg logo? Something to connect it to the ship. You could make the dial black at the top and dark red at the bottom - to emulate the plimsoll mark.
> 
> It's a good place to start, but needs a little bit of an imagination boost!


 Great comment and thanks. Especially the idea of iceberg logo, it's really good inspiration for us.

Cheers!

Hi everyone,

Got all of your messages. Really pleasure to have it!!! Our team would study the comments and thanks a lot.

:clap:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

How about a portrait of Margaret "Molly" Brown on the caseback.


----------



## ovdwatches (Feb 24, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> How about a portrait of Margaret "Molly" Brown on the caseback.


 Ah. I remember her story on Titanic. Interesting idea indeed.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I do like the rose gold and black case. I do think that the dial is a wee bit too busy especially considering there are no additional functions for the outer chapter ring. I agree with a translucent cover over the non-relevant dates.

I really don't like the logo, as has been said, it is far too 'Seiko' and perhaps the 'Titanic' font should more accurately represent the font of the actual ships name or the White Star font.

I like the rotor that is totally original, however, you missed the mark a wee bit though, you could have made it look like an anchor head without too much difficulty, and as has been mentioned a little more decoration on the movement so that the rotor doesn't just look like an add-on. I do realise this will reflect in the cost but you are going for a little something unusual, original and hopefully memorable here.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Surprisingly, I quite like this.

Yes, dump the X as stated above, but I'd go further and dump the whole titanic link. Just because it's your inspiration, for now, doesn't mean you have to build a brand around it and what's next? How much can you squeeze from a one-trick pony? And some might actually say it's in bad taste.

The iceberg idea was great as is the rotor - love that. The dial would be okay with an inner rotating bezel, but without that, it's a bit messy. I find the date wheel okay, but agree more needs to be done to place more emphasis on the actual date window. And the hands to me are just odd, which they are, as they don't match. It's like you have found a bin load of spare parts and thought, 'let's try these three' and then, 'yup, they'll do' - and they don't.

But yes, interesting.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Something which has just occured to me, but is well beyond my knowledge, but could there be potential trademark disputes regarding "Titanic"? A very cursory google search suggested that there were/are numerous law suits over rights to the name, from movie studios to salvage firms, to memorabilia and such.


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Love the look of these. So original


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to say that I like that but I'm not sure what sort of link a watch made in 2017/2018 has with a ship that sank in 1912 - or am I missing something???

As others have said I think you should lose the X logo (before Seiko get wind of it) & the hour hand needs to be a bit longer (so it's past the date window at least). I'm not too bothered about the main hands not matching as that differentiates one from the other. I like the busy dial, & exposed date ring, but it does look like the outer chapter ring should rotate. I suspect that adding this feature would mean a major redesign, & quite a price rise, but maybe it could be a feature of any future models?? Surely (don't call me Shirley) any watch with a display back could be said to have a porthole back so I think that's pushing the ship/Titanic links a bit far! I like the idea of the iceberg logo instead of the X - why not invert the 12 marker on the outer bezel & put it on the dial so you've got 2 triangles pointing towards each other? If I were to draw an iceberg it'd be roughly triangular in shape even though they come in all shapes & sizes. I have to say that my only experience of icebergs comes from watching David Attenborough documentaries!

I like the buckle but what vessel is the seat/buckle it's based on from? The Titanic? If so where on that ship is a seat/buckle like the one you've shown? Also being a shipwreck seeker does it have a screw down crown & what is the depth rating? Seeking shipwrecks implies diving to me so it should have, at least, a screw down crown & decent depth rating (100m +).

End of criticisms from me - I like it & I wish you the best of luck with the project - it deserves to succeed I think :thumbs_up:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Forgot to say I like the rotor but couldn't you lose the 2 branches & just have the central post leading to the curved section? That would make it much more anchor like - not sure if it would rotate enough to wind the watch though - I presume there needs to be enough mass in the rotor to make it spin/rotate initially or am I talking bollox? Probably!


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Like the look and finish of the case and the rotar. Just not sure the dial goes with the rest of the watch. Seems a little bit confused as what its trying to be.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

like most things about it but the logo is terrible, no where near fitting the design of the watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:tumbleweed:

bindunafore - - :bullshitter:

)I remember a "TITANIC" inspired thingy that was supposed to have a % of metal from some artifact from the ship. ISTR it was a tiny % (


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

The dial is definite awesome!


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Quite like the design, not the X though. But would I purchase it? No

there is so much competition especially at the price you are looking at judging by your other watches.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

For me, too busy, and the display back, well, don't get me wrong,great workhorse movement, but it looks like what it is: not a thing of beauty.....


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks good, i love the dial but i think it still needs some improvement.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't like the exposed date ring nor do I see the point of having two chapter rings given that they are both fixed, makes the watch too busy as others have mentioned. I do like the concept though but not as currently executed


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I really really dig it. Something fresh and unique. Excellent work.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lots of good advice.

This is a personal view, but...

Things I like:

- case shape

- lume colour

- the crystal

- caseback

- lugs

Things I would change

- if you persist with two chapter rings, make one of them rotate & be a super-compressor style inner bezel

- lose the X, or replace with a white star

- give it some WR- I'd like to see it as a dive watch, given the link to the ship

- put it on a really nice sailcloth strap, leather is not good for divers

- think about your branding. If you plan on making additional watches, then you need to consider it Titanic is your manufacturer name (like Rolex), or the watch name (ie Submariner)

- get some engraving on the movement. The rusty rotor is nice, but the rest of it is grey and dull.

Nice watch, though. Hope that's helpful!

For reference, I am quite traditional, like divers and chronos, nothing too fancy or bling. My ideal watch case would contain a 16600 SD, a Speedy co-axial and a SuperOcean. My ultimate watch is a Nautilus 5711..

Lots of good advice.

This is a personal view, but...

Things I like:

- case shape

- lume colour

- the crystal

- caseback

- lugs

Things I would change

- if you persist with two chapter rings, make one of them rotate & be a super-compressor style inner bezel

- lose the X, or replace with a white star

- give it some WR- I'd like to see it as a dive watch, given the link to the ship

- put it on a really nice sailcloth strap, leather is not good for divers

- think about your branding. If you plan on making additional watches, then you need to consider it Titanic is your manufacturer name (like Rolex), or the watch name (ie Submariner)

- get some engraving on the movement. The rusty rotor is nice, but the rest of it is grey and dull.

Nice watch, though. Hope that's helpful!

For reference, I am quite traditional, like divers and chronos, nothing too fancy or bling. My ideal watch case would contain a 16600 SD, a Speedy co-axial and a SuperOcean. My ultimate watch is a Nautilus 5711..


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Saw you other Kickstarter campaigns - but not this one - what happened to it?


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Extremely nice looking watch indeed...


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

Great watch! I like the dial, reminds me a bit on the longines legend diver, case being "cushion" which always appeals to me. Great combination! How will you distribute it? How will you build up the brand?

Cheers!


----------

